# Gmail Motion



## EverReforming (Apr 1, 2011)

The future of e-mail has arrived! 

GMail Motion

Hehe!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Curt (Apr 1, 2011)

What if you're left-handed?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 1, 2011)

I was looking for a way to incorporate my workout into my email writing. I only hope that it is compatible with the Mac Wheel!

[video=youtube;9BnLbv6QYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA[/video]!


----------



## epdenja (Apr 7, 2011)

But that's actually a reality...kind of!
USC Lab Makes Gmail’s April Fools’ Prank a Reality | GeekDad | Wired.com


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Apr 7, 2011)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I was looking for a way to incorporate my workout into my email writing. I only hope that it is compatible with the Mac Wheel!
> 
> [video=youtube;9BnLbv6QYcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA[/video]!


 
This was funny, but just to warn others, there is some foul language at the end of this.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 7, 2011)

ChariotsofFire said:


> MLCOPE2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a way to incorporate my workout into my email writing. I only hope that it is compatible with the Mac Wheel!
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up! I haven't watched the video in a looong time.


----------

